
The Mathematics of Choice (goody heavy read) - jwecker
http://www.anderson.ucla.edu/faculty/ely.dahan/content/greedoid.pdf
======
jwecker
Skip the abstract- it's too obtuse- the paper itself is pretty readable. Non-
compensatory: when a customer is making a decision, and no combination of
additional features make up for a lack of the feature they really want (e.g.
it doesn't matter how cool the phone is if I can't play mp3s). Versus
compensatory (e.g., well, news.ycombinator doesn't use ajax, but the fact that
it's focused, spam free, and easy on the eyes makes up for it...)

You can translate the concepts to simple additive math and work from there.

Brilliant to be able to predict peoples' decision between hundreds of
competing products based on answering just a few questions.

------
jwecker
Also, here's the presentation
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1932851428624192110

